# 2011 Ford F350 6.7L Diesel Won't Crank



## Hookem-Guy81

Went to start last week after work, turned key, no crank. Had Warning light on Dash: Trailer Brake Default and Service Advance Trak and Yellow Wrench. Headlights fine, Regular lights on Dash fine, lights in Cab fine, Just no crank. Had it hauled to Tommy Vaughn Ford, they said needs two batteries. They put them in and I brought it home. Sat overnight and in the morning started no problem, went to Med Center, parked, started fine, came home parked. Was going out to eat later that eve, No Crank! Same messages. I kept fooling with it, moving steering wheel, gear shift, key, then it cranked after about 2 minutes. REALLY! Then went to Katy to FIL house, truck was sitting for 4 hours. Went to get in it to come home. NO CRANK!, Same messages on dash, then it started. Took it to Tommy Vaughn. The truck started for them, and is not recording/throwing any codes. They have had it for 3 days and are stumped. Anyone else have this problem? Searched all the Diesel Forums and there was only one mention of this, but the OP never came back to say if it was resolved or not.


----------



## goodwood

So many factors and variables in the starting circuit. Did they say what the codes were?


----------



## DSL_PWR

^ what he said. 

Need to know the codes before you can run down the issues. 

Stock truck? Aftermarket electrical anything? LED lights?


----------



## Charlie in TX

He said no codes.

Make sure it is park. Try shifting to neutral.


----------



## goodwood

Do a interweb search for powerstroke advancetrac. There are several threads relating to no start particularly dieselstop. Intermittent symptoms are indicative of rubbed wires.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki

Check cables on passenger side (of battery). Make sure all are tight. Could also be a communication problem....one of communication wires. This problem is usually a voltage related problem or communication problem

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

They are still working on it trying several things: So far it has started every time for service tech. Starter Relay ok, Digital Transmission Range Sensor ok, Traced it back from batteries and putting Dielectric Grease on all connections. Checking Passive Antitheft today. Sounds frustrating for them even, since it throws no codes. May get it back today and if it does it again will have to have it towed to Dealer while it is in "no crank". Only thing we can do since it doesn't throw codes. When it was towed there last week, the service tech got in the truck and it started before he put the scan on it, and I drove it in this week myself after getting it started. Frustrating, but we'll see. By the way Goodwood, thanks for advice, I belong to a Powerstroke Forum too, and also checked Dieselstop out prior to posting here. I did have a Safety Restraints Module go out once before, which is where Service Advance Trac issues pop up, but these problems were nothing like that. Before, it was seat belt chimes, turn signals, and Service Advance Trac message by itself, with a check engine light. That was fixed. Anyway, as soon as I find out whats wrong, I let you know.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Oh, and by the way, this is stock truck. 50,000 miles.


----------



## ReelWork

Any updates?


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Got it back. So far Starting ok. They checked everything and could not find a problem. They did spend time putting the Dielectric grease on every connection in the circuit. Tommy Vaughn has always done a great job for me, but this ghost even stumped them. We just have to catch it when it is actually not cranking so they can catch an error code. I did find one thread on a Diesel Forum that mentioned the same problem but the OP never posted again to give an update. I let you know if it happens again. Hoping it doesn't. This has been a good truck for me. It is completely stock, except for a B&W Turnball Hitch and Companion Fifth Wheel Hitch Installed. The 4 wheel drive has never failed me either. I am going to give it some love and do a good cleaning tomorrow!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Update. It has now been over a month since I got it back and it appears the Dielectric grease did the trick. I have had no "No Crank" issues since. What Tommy Vaughn Ford Service did was trace back from the Battery and dielectric grease applied to every single plug and connection and module all the way back to the Starter Relay. Obviously, I had a connection loose somewhere in the circuit.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki

It usually is a low voltage problem on that engine the way you described the symptoms. Glad you have it fixed! Those have been great engines overall.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

